# Good way to get started?



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

I finally started coyote hunting on our 40 acres in the UP. A buddy and I had a call and decoy out and we did get three howls back from our call, but never saw anything. I'd say that's not too bad for our first time trying it. Can anyone recommend a really good call, decoy and spotlight for the night hunts? That's all we've been talking about, and he just ordered his second decoy (sorry, don't remember the brands that he has). If anyone can recommend something to use, I'd appreciate it,
Dave


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

oneluckyhunter said:


> I finally started coyote hunting on our 40 acres in the UP. A buddy and I had a call and decoy out and we did get three howls back from our call, but never saw anything. I'd say that's not too bad for our first time trying it. Can anyone recommend a really good call, decoy and spotlight for the night hunts? That's all we've been talking about, and he just ordered his second decoy (sorry, don't remember the brands that he has). If anyone can recommend something to use, I'd appreciate it,
> Dave


I suggest an electronic caller of some sort. I would think a regular fawn bleat call and a turkey call would be handy. Been thinking of getting myself a squirrel call also. Some of the electric callers have decoys mounted right on them and can be controlled with the callers remote control. I believe most FoxPros can. I like my C4P Striker light. I can see +200yds easy.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

+1 for the C4P and electronic callers......hand calls are fine at night because you WANT them looking toward you then.

Let us know what kind of success you have with your decoy. I have a Montana decoy but don't use it much.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I also use a smallish camo backpack. Makes it easy to carry extra calls, batteries, extra mags, hand warmers, small first aid kit, extra layers of clothing,... plus it keeps your back warmer on those cold nights. A foam pad to sit on is nice also.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Foxpro call, I've used the fire storm, and now use the fusion, I use a mojo critter for decoy, and use the night sniper light from www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com
Do pretty good if I do say so myself, last season called in 26, 13 this season already


----------



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

I ordered an ICOtech GC300 call yesterday, seemed to have pretty good reviews from everything I read on it. Didn't want to go too crazy spending all kinds of money just starting out. Still have to find a good decoy and light. Thanks for all the recommendations and help so far.


----------



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

Got our first coyote the other weekend!!!! She ran straight into the call at 7:50 am while I was bowhunting. A second coyote ran out not ten minutes after my buddy shot the first one, but he said he rushed the 200 yard shot and missed. He was so pumped and didn't expect to see a second one that fast. Nice to know the call works great, and he ordered one the second he got home. Heard a third coyote howling across the other 40 acres, but it never came in. Can't wait to get back up there and have some more luck. I'd post a pick, but when I send it to my email it says it's a virus.......stupid iphone.


----------



## huizenga797 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sounds exciting to get your first one! I am just starting also and I can't wait to put one down 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Put a turkey feather on a string to start out your decoy inventory.


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

oneluckyhunter said:


> I ordered an ICOtech GC300 call yesterday, seemed to have pretty good reviews from everything I read on it. Didn't want to go too crazy spending all kinds of money just starting out. Still have to find a good decoy and light. Thanks for all the recommendations and help so far.


Ive been thinking of getting this call also. Seems like a good deal for the money. Especially for a newbie like myself.


----------

